# 1st Egyptian egg



## hyacinth (Mar 29, 2012)

I was going to feed my Egyptian trio this morning before going to work and unexpectedly noticed an egg next to one of them. Although a pleasant surprise, I'm unprepared so any advice as far as what to do next would be helpful. I will do some research as well. thks, alan


----------



## tortadise (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/kleinmanni.html

Also I notice the crushed oyster shells as substrate. Make certain that you give a large feeding plate and not feed directly on the ouster shells. I had a bad experience (even using a large feeding plate) with a shell being ingested in one of my torts about 7 years ago. She died from being impacted in her intestines. Just be cautious.

Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay!!! My experience has been that eggs laid outside of a nest usually don't make it, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hyacinth (Apr 3, 2012)

I just noticed another laid on the surface while I had them in an outdoor pen. I have 2 females and 1 male--is the 2nd egg likely from the same female (laid 2-3 days apart), or from a different one? Also, what is the reason why eggs aren't buried?






I bought a basic styrofoam still-air incubator set at 88 deg F and placed each egg in a plastic container w/ vermiculite.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 3, 2012)

Her is hoping you have success with them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bigred (Apr 3, 2012)

Im sure eventually you will have more eggs- good luck


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 4, 2012)

Good luck! I hope the eggs make it  It's a good thing they didn't get crushed.


----------

